# Einladung zum Level-Spiel: ZwiAner



## Wingu (5. Mai 2017)

*Spiel:* ZwiAner *Mein Name:* Heinz Kempter *Hobby:* Programmieren.
*Mein Ziel:* Ein Aufbauspiel in der Weite des Alls, Gravitation erleben, Resourcen abbauen, in Umlaufbahn gehen, Feinde besiegen, etc..
*Stand der Dinge:* Im Moment habe ich alle notwendigen Objekte und ihre Interaktionen programmiert.
*Suche:* Tester, die das eben fertig gewordene ZwiAner-Level-Spiel auf ihren Computern installieren, spielen und testen.
*Auf was ist dabei zu achten:* 
a) Klappt die Installation auf Anhieb? (Programmiert wird mit Visual C++ 2015 (V14) + STL + SFML 2.4.2 + OpenGL + OpenAL)
b) Sind die einzelnen Level (insgesamt 20) bedienbar und spielbar?
c) Ist die Punktevergabe ok?
d) Macht das Spiel Spaß?
*Download des Levelspiels:* http://www.zwianer.de/$Download$/ZwiAner2BetaLevelSpiel.msi
*Alle 20 Level auf YouTube:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNyI1rBb3E4
*Trailer:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTy1uHqBlAA
*HighScore:* http://www.zwianer.de/$PCSpiel$/Php/BetaZwiAnerHighScoreI.php?zhs=ZwiAnerHighScore&zeiglvl=00_00
PS: Das Levelspiel dient später vielleicht als Einstieg in die Bedienung des Raumschiffes.
Es soll ein Gefühl für die Massenträgheit (ab Level 1), Gravitation (ab Level 6) und die Weite des Alls (ab Level 17) vermitteln.
*Levelbeschreibung:* http://www.zwianer.de/$Download$/ZwiAnerLevelBeschreibung.pdf


----------

